# Portable Blue Tank Height Question



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking at getting one of the portable blue tanks (going to do some week long trips w/o sewer hookups) and had a question on the tanks... has anyone had a problem with their sewer outlet on the TT being too low for one of these? I know my 26rs has a REALLY LOW oulet, almost scrapes the ground it seems. If so what brand was too low? I am looking at either the thetford or the TOTE-N-STOR, any thoughts? The sites list the dimensions of the tanks themselves, but don't really list the position of the "inlets" on them.

Also, if you have experience with any, let me know..

Thanks


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

matty1 said:


> Looking at getting one of the portable blue tanks (going to do some week long trips w/o sewer hookups) and had a question on the tanks... has anyone had a problem with their sewer outlet on the TT being too low for one of these? I know my 26rs has a REALLY LOW oulet, almost scrapes the ground it seems. If so what brand was too low? I am looking at either the thetford or the TOTE-N-STOR, any thoughts? The sites list the dimensions of the tanks themselves, but don't really list the position of the "inlets" on them.
> 
> Also, if you have experience with any, let me know..
> 
> Thanks


Height of the tank outlet is an issue. There are two options that I see: 1) try to be sure that the tank sits lower than the outlet, in a little hollow e.g, or 2) nurse the drain by lifting the sewer hose a little at a time to empty into the tank. Also, use as short a sewer hose as possible to avoid too much settling...

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good advice Bob.

During the early part of the flush, you have enough head that it's not really an issue. But later, you do need to kind of help things along a bit, and a short hose helps a lot. The best solution I have found though, is the ol' axle flip! I wouldn't recommend one for this purpose only, but that extra five inches of trailer height makes all the difference. Just one more unexpected benefit from that particular mod.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The gray ones at CW with the built in hose aren't low enough. ONLY dump gray water because you will spill some!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually a longer hose will help if the tank is too tall. When you dump, remember 1st that your portable tank isn't as large a capacity as your tt tank. Pull the valve open for maybe 20 seconds and then shut the valve. Even if the inlet of the blue tank is higher than the outlet on the trailer some of the waste will have made it to the tank leaving a full hose. With the valve closed lift the hose and drain it into the portable. This is why I recommend a long hose. Repeat the hose lift another time and then remove the hose from the trailer. Lift the trailer end and draain hte hose into the portable. Check to see how full your portable is. Repeat the previous steps if you have room for more. Using this method you should have no spillage. Practice using gray water first of clean water run into the gray tank if you're really unsure of your technique.
Bob


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a 25 gallon Barker blue tank, the four wheel variety with the side dump. Before the OB, I had a popup, and a Barker 15 gallon low profile tank model that they market as a "popup" version. This might work better if you have a really low sewer outlet since it is a very low profile tank. Here is what it looks like:

Barker 15 gallon Low Silhouette Tent Camper Tote-along

Back to tank height, my 25 gallon 4 wheel Barker tank inlet is 12.5 inches off the ground. I will also add that the side dump valve is worth the extra money; afterall, 25 gallons of gray water weighs over 200 lbs! In order to keep a flow of waste water going to the tank when dumping, you need to maintain an air passage back up the hose and into the camper's tank (to break the vaccuum). With a flexible hose, that's nearly impossible. To address this, I took a 4 foot length of 4 inch PVC pipe and cut in in half along its length. I then took a equal length of flexible hose and laid it into one of the PVC halves, securing it with cable ties to the PVC pipe. This keeps the drain hose supported along its length. (On my 2006 26RS, the sewer drain outlet is about 15 inches off the ground.)

Now, if your sewer outlet is low, this probably won't work for you! You will just have to work the hose to keep the flow going into your tank, or opt for the low profile tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Boy...I'm not sure I'd risk trying to empty the Black tank while in my campsite. I know everyone will try VERY hard not to spill some, but just a little and WHEW...you've got a huge smelly problem.

Are there restrooms where you are going? I know my DW HATES to use the public restroom when we are camping, and I've given up on asking her to do so, but my two boys and I use the campground bathrooms during the day and before bed. I try to only us the Outback for middle of the night trips.

If I had to dump while in my site, I would put some type of plastic covering below the area, so if I created a mess, I could easily wrap it all up and place in a garbage bag...then in the garbage can.

One last thought...how far away is the closest RV dump. Perhaps you can pull out for an hour and do all the dumping (Black and Grey) and be back in camp with two empty tanks in about the same time it would take you to do this via mult trips with the blue tank.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not sure about that vacume you're talking about. If that were the case wouldn't you have the same problem dumping any time. Aren't there vents through the roof to the tanks to prevent that from happening?


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks!...i have the 2005 26RS..I see GOVOLS has the 2006, wonder if our outlets are the same height (have to get out there and measure)...but I would think so, so i may be OK with the same one you have.

Not too worried about the black tank, that usually can last awhile...but i have no problems dumping it, been to plenty of campgrounds where people have to do that. I just will NOT break down camp to go dump, what a royal PITA. Not sure why people are so scared of using the blue totes. And I can always use my macerator pump to assist, makes it so much easier.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

matty1 said:


> Thanks!...i have the 2005 26RS..I see GOVOLS has the 2006, wonder if our outlets are the same height (have to get out there and measure)...but I would think so, so i may be OK with the same one you have.
> 
> Not too worried about the black tank, that usually can last awhile...but i have no problems dumping it, been to plenty of campgrounds where people have to do that. I just will NOT break down camp to go dump, what a royal PITA. Not sure why people are so scared of using the blue totes. And I can always use my macerator pump to assist, makes it so much easier.


Grey Water - Go for it. I've done this many time.

Black Water - I won't do in the campground. I've been camped next to a guy that did this and he spilled some every time he filled the book tank (took him about 5 trips to complete). The smell has horrible. Rangers came by later and spoke to him for a good 30 mins but he stayed there for another 4 days. Never once came over and to apologize for the smell.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> Thanks!...i have the 2005 26RS..I see GOVOLS has the 2006, wonder if our outlets are the same height (have to get out there and measure)...but I would think so, so i may be OK with the same one you have.


Actually, I believe they could be very different based upon other conversations with earlier model OB owners. Seems the 2006 model sits up much higher than earlier models; I've got almost 19 inches of clearance to the frame when the camper is level, and I have NOT even flipped the axles.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought a 11 gallon Tote&stor for the OB. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9101 . My plan is to cut the two 1/4 bends off of the sewer pipe to add ground clearance http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9100 . Then when I need to use the tank i'll only need a short piece of flexhose to attach it to the OB. Also my T&S tank has a 3/4" hose thread for a gauge and if it is loosened 1/4 turn it's also a vent. James


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> I bought a 11 gallon Tote&stor for the OB. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9101 . My plan is to cut the two 1/4 bends off of the sewer pipe to add ground clearance http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9100 . Then when I need to use the tank i'll only need a short piece of flexhose to attach it to the OB. Also my T&S tank has a 3/4" hose thread for a gauge and if it is loosened 1/4 turn it's also a vent. James


Great idea.

As for dumping....grey tank only for me....black last for awhile (gone 10days so far without a problem)

Matty1

Maybe check out the Niagara Rally - It is not to far from home















We would love to see you there

Thor


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

[/quote]

Actually, I believe they could be very different based upon other conversations with earlier model OB owners. Seems the 2006 model sits up much higher than earlier models; I've got almost 19 inches of clearance to the frame when the camper is level, and I have NOT even flipped the axles.
[/quote]

In 2006 Keystone switched to straight axles instead of the drop ones on many (all?) models. That raises the trailer at least 4 inches. I wish I had that setup and have considered having the axles replaced to raise the trialer and make brake adjustment easier. The drop axles make the brake adjustment an unnecessarily difficult job on my trailer.


----------

